# Renewing upholstery



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We are thinking about getting the Aguti front seats and just the dinette seats in our Pilote re-covered, probably in leather.
Anyone got good or bad experiences and recommendations for supplier of a similar project please?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Keep away from A1 Trimmers completely disorganised. They never did sent the curtains to Finish my van they did in 2008


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We used Regal Furnishings last summer and we think it's a grand job.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We used these people to refoam three of our seat bases last year.

http://www.careavan.org/

We were there when they opened at 7am and were gone by 9am with all three completed to a good standard.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Another vote here for Regal Furnishings.

We used them last October and stayed overnight in their secure yard.

Overall very happy with the quality of work.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Upholstery*

.......another vote for CareAvan.....ours is leather and they were generous in their covering some other trims including our door card....looks amazing......even four years later. Work done quickly and efficiently.

Sundial


----------

